# Guide zum Hauptmann



## Himheru (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Da es mir sehr viel Spaß macht mit meinem Hauptmann zu spielen dachte ich mir mal einen kleinen Guide zu schreiben, ich hoffe euch gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.1Der Hauptmann allgemein
1.2Die Aufgaben des Hauptmanns in der Gruppe
1.3Der Hauptmann im Raid
2.1Mögliche Ausrichtungen des Hauptmanns (Ausrüstung/Tugenden)
3.1Vorteile des Hauptmanns (solo)
3.2Probleme der Klasse (solo)
4.1Berufe
5.1Klassenquests
5.2Legendäre Eigenschaften
5.3Sets

1.1
Der Hauptmann ist eine, oder eher die Support Klasse in HdRo. Er lernt im laufe des Spiels verschiedene "Buffs" (verstärkungen) einzusetzen. Genaugenommen lernt er 3 Herolde zu rufen _(1.Kriegsherold Bonus auf Macht und Beweglichkeit, 2.Hoffnungsherold Bonus auf Moral und Moralreg.,
3.Siegesherold Bonus auf Kraft und Kraftreg.)_, außerdem kann er entweder für 3% mehr Parade 
(_Wächter),_3% mehr für alle kritischen Treffer (_Jäger,Schurken,Waffenmeister,Hauptleute)_ oder +1Kraftreg. im Kampf _(Kundige,Barden,Hauptleute)_ sorgen.Hauptleute können auch Furchteffekte löschen und auf 2 Arten Wiederbeleben (Lv20,36).

1.2
In der Gruppe muss der Hauptmann dafür sorgen, das die Mitglieder effektiver kämpfen, schaden austeilen ist nur sekundär. Er hilft der Gruppe durch seinen Herold/Banner, die Buffs und er kann den Barden entlassten (_einzelheilung_Lv14), allerdings nicht ersetzen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich ein Zitat aus einem englischen Guide einbringen:
_"A captain can form out of a good group an awsome group" 
(Ein Hauptmann kann aus einer guten Gruppe eine ausergewöhnliche Gruppe machen)_

1.3
Im Raid hat der Hauptmann eine ähnliche Funktion wie in der normalen Gruppe.Sein Platz ist nicht immer ganz vorn am Gegner, auch wenn er eine Schwere Rüstung trägt. Die Position des heerführers ist in seiner Gruppe um immer alle mit seinen stärkungen, rezzes und heilungen zu ereichen.

2.1 Der Nahkampf-Hauptmann
Der Hauptmann kann sich auf verschiedene Attribute konzentrieren.
Einmal auf Beweglichkeit um möglichst viele kritische treffer im Nahkampf zu landen, das lässt sich durch die Tugenden Gnade, Toleranz  und Entschlossenheit  unterstützen.
Die Ausrüstung, die ein solcher Heermeister sich bei seinem LV45 Klassenquest holen sollte sin die Hellebarde des Krieges  (http://www.glingorn.de/index.php?page=item_detail&itemtype=12&item_id=118) und der Ohrring der Befehlsgewalt
(http://www.glingorn.de/index.php?page=item_detail&itemtype=6&item_id=3)
und eine komplette schwere/mittlere Rüstung die Bonus auf beweglichkeit  bringt.
Als sekunsärer Attribut sollte Macht  gewählt werden.

Der Kampfschrei-Hauptmann
Der Heermeister kann auch auf Schicksal bauen 
(schreie/rufe kritische Treffer, erhöht Kraft und Moralreg im kampf).
Dafür sollte er die Traits für idealismus,Einfühlungsvermögen und Aufrichtigkeit machen.
Als sekundärer Attribut kann Wille oder Macht gewählt werden.
Diese Art der Attribut verteilung sollte auch für einen Raid gewählt werden, da dort der Heerfüher nur Sekundär schaden macht.

Der kräftige Hauptmann
Hauptleute können auch nur auf Macht  konzentriert sein.
Diese Art von Hauptmann sollte ein schnelles Einhand Schwert oder Ähnliches führen um schnell viel Schaden anrichten zu können. Die Tugenden für einen solchen Hauptmann sind Disziplin, Tapferkeit  und Standhaftigkeit.Als sekundärer Attribut sollte Beweglichkeit  gewählt werden.

Der tankende Hauptmann
Es ist zwar ungewöhnlich aber möglich das ein Hauptmann tankt, er sollte es aber nur in Gebieten machen wo er den Monstern auch alleine überlegen wäre. Diese Art von Hauptmann sollte zu Aggro aufbauen eine Hellebarde benutzen und die schwerste Rüstung anziehen die er kriegen kann. Tugenden für diesen Heermeister wären Einfühlungsvermögen, Aufrichtigkeit, Loyalität  (Rüstungsbonus), Standhaftigkeit, Tapferkeit und Gerechtigkeit (Moralreg. im Kampf) und Disziplin, Eifer, Unschuld  (Nahkampfverwundbarkeit nimmt ab) und auch Ehre und Treue(Vitalitätsbonus). Als Klassentraits sollte auf jedenfall Abschrekender Schrei und Trotz  aktiviert sein und als Rassentrait Ausgewogenheit der Menschen. Macht, Beweglichkeit und Vitalität  sind für solche Hauptmänner wichtig.


3.1
Im Solospiel profitiert der Hauptmann von seinem Begleiter.Diesen kann er vorschicken um einen Mob zu bekämpfen und dem HM ermöglichen z.B. zu einer Arder oder einem Stück Holz zu kommen.Es ist gut möglich mit dem Hauptmann auch nur Solospiel zu machen, denn auch 2 orangene Mobs sind kein Problem sofern er gebuffed ist und einen Herold draußen hat., aber erst in der Gruppe entfaltet der Heermeister sein volles potential.

3.2
Die größten Problem können auftauchen wenn dem Hauptmann der Herold unterm A.'*_ weggehauen wird und er einen beträchtlichen Bonus verrliert. Hauptmännern geht im Solospiel auch gerne mal die Kraft aus.

4.2
Da der Hauptmann alle Waffen (ausgenommen Stäbe) benutzen kann lohnt sich Waffenschmied.
Hauptleute können aber auch Schilde und Schwere Rüstungen tragen, daher ist auch der Rüstungsschmied eine gute idee. Aber eigentlich kann der Hauptmann mit jedem Beruf leben, denn handeln kann man ja immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5.1
Der Hauptmann hat, wie alle anderen Klassen 3 spezielle Quests. Eins auf level 15, 30 und 45, alle werden von einem beliebigen Hauptmannausbilder eurer Wahl gestartet.
Das erste Quest führt euch nach Bree, genauer gesagt zum Westtor, dort sollt ihr mit Hannah Kenton sprechen. Sie wird euch den Auftrag den Räuber Aldos Haferträger zu besiegen und ein Siegel zurückzuholen.Dieses Siegel müsst ihr dann zu Dornlags Baustelle bringen und erhaltet dafür eine brauchbare Hellebarde.

Das Klassenquest auf Stufe 30 leitet euch zu einem Zwerg in den Nordhöhen. Er erteilt euch den Auftrag Standarten in einer Festung der Grimmhands gegen Flaggen der Freien Völker auszutauschen.
Für dieses Quest sollte man auch ein bisschen Super Mario erfahrung mitbringen da man 2 der 3 Flaggen nur durch springen erreichen kann.Als Belohnung erhält man neben 5Athelas-Essenzen und der klassen-Eigenschaft Trotz wahlweise entweder einen Helm oder einen Schild.

Das Stufe 45 Quest ist mit abstand das längste, da es ein Sammelquest ist, Ihr müsst es Schaffen folgende Gegenstände zu sammeln:

20 verätzte Zirperkirper-Hörner (Angmar)
20 grausige Fledermaus-Krallen (Angmar)
15 gedrehte Spinnendrüsen  (Angmar, kann man kaufen)
15 abscheuliche Wurmaugen  (Nebelgebirge, kann man kaufen)
5 verweste Barghest-Pfoten (Fornost,Haudh Iarchath kann man kaufen)

Zähne eines Gorthorog Urugarth  
(kann man kaufen)

Medallion des Durchlasses Carn Dûm
(kann man kaufen)

Befehlsabzeichen 
(Urugarth(Angmar) kann man kaufen)

Helchgams Faulschlamm Carn Dûm
(Carn Dum unterhalb an einem Teich (Angmar) ,kann man kaufen [_Im Auktionshaus übertrieben Teuer _  -_-])

Außerdem werden 20 Verbrühte Panzer  (Zirper in Angmar, droppen nur wenn man das Quest hat),
Hognis Kappe (Nebelgebirge, droppt nur für die, die das Quest haben) und Fakthals schartige Klinge benötigt.

Wenn man diese zwei Aufgaben erledigt hat erhält man die legendäre Eigenschaft "Verteidiger von Mittelerde"

5.2Legendäre Eigenschaften
Die erste Legendäre Eigenschaft die man bekommen kann ist "Eidbrechers Schande", da man das Buch und alle Seiten im Auktionshaus kaufen kann. Diese Eigenschaft bewirkt das man alle 5 Minuten einen Feind um 35% anfälliger gegen Schaden macht.
[Buch der Eidschwüre]
Fundort:
Humanoide Gegner Stufe 39+

Die zweite Eigenschaft ist "Schild der Dunedain" mit dem man einen Gefährten (meist Barde) 75% mehr Verteidigung gegen alle Schadensarten gibt.(hält 15S und kann man alle 10 Min einsetzt werden )Bei dieser Eigenschaft kann man nur das Buch kaufen.[Abhandlung über Heldenmut]
Fundort der Seiten:
4 Seiten Humanoide in Angmar
4 Seiten Humanoide im Nebelgebirge


Die dritte Eigenschaft die man durch ein Buch bekommt ist "Der zündene Funke". Die Eigenschaft bewirkt, das die "Flucht aus der Dunkelheit" 10Minuten früher wieder einsetzbar ist und einen Buff auf den Wiederbelebten setzt, außerdem belebt "Racheschrei" ein zusätzliches Mitglied der Gefährten Truppe. Auch hier kann man nur das Buch kaufen.
Fundort der Seiten:
4 Humanoide im Nebelgebirge
4 Humanoide in Angmar 

Die vierte und am schwersten zu bekommene Eigenschaft ist "Verteidiger von Mittelerde", dieser Buff muss alle 5Minuten wieder eingesetzt werden und bewirkt, das der Hauptmann und alle seine Gefährten auf jeden Attribut einen Bonus in höhe des Levels des Hauptmannes bekommt. Diese Eigenschaft bekommt man nach dem letzten Klassenquest.

5.3Sets des Hauptmannes

Hauptmänner können 3 Sets bekommen. Die eine Rüstung ist die "Rüstung des Kriegshauptmannes".
Dieses Set besteht aus 6 Teilen.(Helm, Rüstung, Schulterstücke, Überhose, Handschuhe und Stiefel)
• 2 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   +15 Vitalität
• 4 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   +30 Macht
• 6 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   -5 Minuten Zeitspanne bis zur erneuten Benutzung von "Flucht aus der Dunkelheit"

Fundort der Teile:
Helegrod (Zaudrû, Strôvâgun)

Das zweite Set ist die "Rüstung des Nordsterns" und auch dieses besteht aus 6 Teilen.
 2 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   +15 Macht
   3% Wahrscheinlichkeit für "Schatten zerstreuen"
• 4 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   "Flucht aus der Dunkelheit" hat sofortige Wirkung
   10% Wahrscheinlichkeit für "Schatten zerstreuen"
• 6 von 6 Gegenständen:  
   Herolde und Standarten mindern Schattenschaden
   25% Wahrscheinlichkeit für "Schatten zerstreuen"

Fundort der Teile:
Spalte (Edelsteine von den größeren Gegnern, Barz und Co.)

Das neue 3.Set ist ein PvMp-Set, die Kappwin-Rüstung:
2 von 6 Gegenständen:
+15 Vitalität
4 von 6 Gegenständen:
-25% Eholungszeit für Letztes Gefecht
6 von 6 Teilen:
-25% Erholungszeit für Flucht aus der Dunkelheit

Fundort der Teile:
In Glain Vrâig bei einem Händler für insgesammt
130 Matte Seelensteine ,95 Glitzernde Seelensteine und 39 Leuchtende Seelensteine



So, das wars erstmal, bis dann auf Maiar,
euer Eswig, Hauptmann aus Rohan


----------



## Himheru (3. Januar 2008)

Klassenquest dazueditiert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benter (6. Januar 2008)

Hei Himheru,

der Guide ist recht gut geworden. Danke für die Mühe!

Einige Dinge haben mir noch einmal weiter geholfen und ich werde mal beim nächsten Barden vorbeischauen^^

Viele Grüße

Benter


----------



## Himheru (7. Januar 2008)

Danke für das Lob!
Ich habe außerdem die legendären Eigenschaften und die Sets dazueditiert.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2008)

Ich mach das mal oben fest.

Zum Beitrag:
Noch ein bisschen mit Farben und/oder Schriftgrößen variieren, dann sieht es auch noch gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himheru (7. Januar 2008)

Farben eingefügt und ergänzungen bei legendären Eigenschaften durchgeführt


----------



## Himheru (8. Januar 2008)

Für Ideen bin ich übrigens immer offen, also wenn ihr noch irgendwas habt was in den Guide kann bitte per PM an mich!
Danke!


----------



## Himheru (20. Februar 2008)

Neues Rüstungsset aus den Ettenöden dazueditiert und änderungen an den Büchern durchgeführt.


----------

